# Strange Symptom - guppy



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you think is happening to my guppies. It seems that this symptom only appears on some of the females. It has not happened on any males. The “infected” ones are getting thin and (don’t know if this is because their slim shape) their grills protrude out of the body. Sometimes I can see the grills are blood-red as if they are bleeding (a little). On the body, there are also something like blood marks but I am quite sure this is not due to attack of other fish. Sometimes their scales also protrude even if their body is thin.

For information, these guppies were given by a friend of mine. Basically they are all one family IMO. I was thinking this might be the reason – poor immune system or poor health due to interbreed. 

What’s your view then?


----------

